# Calling userland applications from kernel



## MaxDev (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello,

Is there a way to use system(2) or anything else from inside the kernel?

I am making some mods, and wanted some way of achieving this!

Thanks!


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 12, 2012)

this thread could help.


----------

